# Windowsill?



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

My builder gave me a rounded edge 1 x 6 to build a windowsill. What tool what work best for making a windowsill? Are there any online guides to building a windowsill?

Thanks!


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

OK, you have got me confused. This being a homeowners forum, I take the questions posted to be from homeowners. Why would your builder give you a piece of 1 x 6 to make a window sill?

Secondly, you are not going to make a window sill worth the effort out of a piece of 1 x 6, not even a "fake" one under an aluminum or vinyl window.


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

kcrossley2 said:


> My builder gave me a rounded edge 1 x 6 to build a windowsill. What tool what work best for making a windowsill? Are there any online guides to building a windowsill?
> 
> Thanks!


Maybe a little more information would help us figure out what you need to do. What is the existing window sill like now? What is this 1x6 made of? If it is decent wood which I would hope the builder would give you, we might be able to make it work.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Sill is on the outside ( exterior of the house) 2x6 0r 2x8

stool is on inside 1x6 might do it,

to name it is to know it.


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm adding windowsills to the inside finished garage windows. The 1 x 6 is rounded on one side and square on the other. Apparently, this builder custom cuts these boards into windowsills. So, the proper terminology is "window stool"?


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

Oops! I double posted this. Here's the original thread: http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=11527 Sorry.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

usually you cut it so it extends(width wise)about 2" past the window at each side,mark edges of window opening so you have equal left over each side,mark a square line from these marks w/ a speed square,measure from corner of wall to base of window,and add overhang amount,take this measurementand measure from the rounded edge front for a cut off line.then from the sq.end mark depth measurement(window to corner of wall),intersect w/window edge lines and cut out the square on each side,if sill is beveled you also need to mark the bevel on the square side and cut it,use a router to round off the protruding edges,and install w/6d finish nails


----------



## kcrossley2 (Dec 17, 2006)

What kind of router blade will I need?


----------



## justdon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Do you....*

Do you have a particular purpose for THIS window sill?? Like to set flower pots on it?? I grew up with window sills,,,most people try to get rid of them these days. Unless there is a particular purpose,,,then to help you 'correctly' one would need to know the 'load' bearing expected here??? 6" seems quite wide and IS going to create a lot of leverage!! IF your going to park ALOT of weight up there,,,you may need support brackets underneath or chain helpers to top side!! If its just to dry cure your wacky tabaccy,,,sorry I asked,,,disregard THIS post!! :laughing:


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

ASK AT THE HARDWARE STORE about the blade,put another piece of 3/4" pine verticallyon the wall below the sill as support anmd an additional nailer,rout the edges of this as well


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

kcrossley2 said:


> I'm adding windowsills to the inside finished garage windows. The 1 x 6 is rounded on one side and square on the other. Apparently, this builder custom cuts these boards into windowsills. So, the proper terminology is "window stool"?


Yes, that is correct. It is called a window "Stool" (Interior trim side). The section under it is called the "Apron" (Casing that matches the window casing). Essentially, you cut the opposing corners (of the stool) to match the window opening and create what is called "horns" that wrap over the finished wall material (Sheetrock or other). The horns should extend beyond the thickness and the width of the casing dimensions a minimum of 1/2" or greater. That "stool" section of the window trim is installed first (out of all the components of the window casing trim work). The jambs are installed after. The casing last.

Example: Here's one I did this past Friday on one of our jobs:


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

I have always heard it referred to as windowsill even though stool trim is the material used to make it


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

here`s a linkhttp://www.diynetwork.com/diy/hi_help_on_the_homefront/article/0,2037,DIY_13918_2278331,00.html


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

Proper nomenclature : it's a stool :thumbsup:

It makes communication a bit better.:yes:

Kinda like ordering a roof vent.... which one are you going to bring to the job site?:huh:


or if your prefer the conspiracy theory:

Window stool: secret code used by Architects, designers, general contractors, and carpenters.:wink:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

the roofing god said:


> I have always heard it referred to as windowsill even though stool trim is the material used to make it


It's sort of like the concept of someone going into an auto repair shop and stating that they need their "wheel" fixed. The term "wheel" encompasses the entire wheel unit. It is actually composed of a wheel rim, a tire, lug nuts, stem valve, tire weights, etc, etc...

I found a window component diagram which helps break down the some of the individual parts of a window. The view is from the outside, but it identifies the interior component that is being discussed on this thread:

http://www.extremehowto.com/xh/article.asp?article_id=60193

Also This: http://www.clementlumber.com/catalog/door.pdf

There really is a HUGE difference in how a window "sill" and a window "stool" is designed and fabricated...


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

yeah,i`ve only done a couple thousand windows bob,the 1st time i heard of stool trim was in the old andersen catalogs,before that it was always exterior sill piece vs.interior sill,in my opinion the stool installed w/a piece of casing underneath becomes a sill,otherwise the stool is a part of the sill-did you notice my link called the complete interior a sill-not that it matters different areas people call things by different names----here`s another for you:thumbsup: http://www.homesteadhardwoods.com/molding_windowSillsandAprons.html--


----------

